

Apple’s Three Laws of Developers - berberich
http://yourhead.tumblr.com/post/3320228508/apples-three-laws-of-developers

======
j_baker
I like this game! I can play too. The three laws of snarky Apple critics:

1\. A snarky Apple critic may not injure any argument against Apple, or allow,
through inaction, any argument against Apple to be proven wrong.

2\. A snarky Apple critic must do the opposite of any order given to them by
Apple, except where not obeying such orders would conflict with the first law.

3\. A snarky Apple critic must protect their own existence, as long as such
protection does not conflict with laws one or two.

~~~
cosgroveb
Apple vs. X flamewars are so _boring_ IMO.

Edit: I wasn't trying to make a negative comment towards your post.

~~~
j_baker
That was actually my point. For some people, hating Apple is an end in itself.
As pg says:

"Rebellion is almost as stupid as obedience. In either case you let yourself
be defined by what they tell you to do."

People like this let Apple define them not because they do whatever they say,
but because they do the _opposite_ of everything they say.

~~~
blogimus
Kinda like Congress, huh?

------
cosgroveb
This post has no meaningful content.

~~~
k3dz
27 people don't think so

~~~
zeteo
So basically no story can be criticized for lack of content, as soon as _n_
people have upvoted it?

~~~
panacea
I wonder if 'voting' on a story will be tied to something other than 'has an
account' in a future iteration of this social up/down news model.

It's been my experience that a comment section often contains far better
critical/ordered information than is represented by the sum total of upvotes a
link roll receives.

------
symkat
I personally don't care about apple very much as a company and own a few of
their products. My reasoning for it was simple:

1) I can't use Windows. I need to be able to open an actual terminal, so
Windows has never really worked for me. I don't have anything against Windows
or Windows users.

2) I've run a number of distributions on my laptop from Gentoo and Slackware
to Ubuntu and Redhat (I stopped before Fedora). I've _never_ gotten good
battery life, even on the most custom kernels and running only fluxbox, a
shell and a web browser.

I need a web browser, a terminal, and a music player from a computer and good
battery life. Apple/OS X does it for me, but I don't fall into the fangirl
category and stay up waiting for a new iAnything to be released nor do I rag
on them.

Is there a place for people who just use what works best for them?

~~~
nwomack
Yeah, the battery life thing is a real killer. My work computer is a sony vaio
running linux. I like it well enough but it only gets 2.5 hours on a new
battery! It's far and away the biggest drawback of this computer.

------
powrtoch
The first two rules of Apple are that you talk about Apple. Constantly.

------
rhygar
I don't understand the outrage here. The App Store is private property. The
owner of that property (Apple) has the right to use that property as they see
fit. Developers are also free to agree to the terms of the App Store or not.
The purchasers of Apple products are also free to buy things from the App
Store if they choose to.

How is this unfair, evil, or wrong I don't understand. Unfashionable, yes.
Wrong or unfair, no.

~~~
alxp
They can keep it up until they are ruled to be a monopoly - I'm not sure that
will happen to them but when it does then they can't act the way they do now
without consequences.

------
stcredzero
What would the zeroth law be, then?

~~~
schrototo
0\. A developer may not harm the user, or, by inaction, allow the user to come
to harm.

~~~
noamsml
You really think that? That's adorable.

~~~
NickPollard
I fight for the users.

~~~
allwein
This made me think of Dr. Seuss's "The Lorax".

"I speak for the trees, as the trees have no tongues."

~~~
mkramlich
It was a line from Tron. At least the sequel. Not sure if it was in the
original too. Was wicked when said in the sequel though, imo.

------
l0c0b0x
Am I the only one somewhat annoyed by the use of "of" instead of "for"? IMHO,
it should read:

"Apple's three laws for developers"

~~~
darrenkopp
just you.

(Not capitalized to drive you crazy).

~~~
l0c0b0x
Thanks, just checking ;)

------
maeon3
implementing Asimov's three laws perfectly do not protect us from all forms of
robotic governmental takeover anyway. It is possible to follow all the rules
and yet still humanity into cute but ultimately useless pets.

------
profitbaron
Well we all know what happened in I,Robot ;)

~~~
Stormbringer
That movie was totally unrealistic! When they got the red ring of death, the
robots should have _shut down_.

